# re sealing 108 gallon



## 86propanejane (Feb 7, 2012)

I recently purchased 108 gallon tank that needs a revamp! 
Is there a certain width and thickness you should use when re sealing, depending on how many gallons an aquarium is?

Thank you home hardware for aquarium safe silicone products


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I usually do a 1/4 bead and press it in with my finger ....there is a couple good informative links/articles here for resealing tanks:
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/diy-area-18/aquarium-help-resealing-27543/#post223366

If that is a pic of yours , then I'd say looks like it's ready for silicone. And make sure to pull the tape off soon as the silicone is rubbed/pressed in.


----------



## 86propanejane (Feb 7, 2012)

thank you i did it!!!! she sure dries fast like u say i guess filler er up and see if it leaks!!!!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I'd suggest waiting 24hrs after reselling before you put water in it


----------



## kacairns (Apr 10, 2012)

Its best to follow directions of silicone. Some suggest 24 hour waits, others suggest upwards of 48 hours. It also depends on how thick the silicone is as the thicker it is the longer it will take to cure. Filling it up too soon will result in failure, my suggestion would be wait a minimum of 24-48 hours, the longer the better


----------



## 86propanejane (Feb 7, 2012)

no worries guys i still have to paint the stand and whatnot


----------

